# 2010 Adam 2+1 GN trailer for sale



## Doveguy (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I am putting the following ad on ebay pretty soon. Does anyone have any comments about the language? Also if anyone wants to buy it, let me know. We are looking for about $22000. We are in Northern Virginia.
Thanks for looking at our trailer.

Offered for sale is a custom-made 2010 30 ft. all aluminum trailer in mint condition. This trailer has approximately 1000 miles on it and has virtually no wear. It truly is as good as new. In July, I was severely injured in a farm accident and my riding days are now over. This trailer features an extra long (7'X9') box stall so it can carry two horses from small pony size up to full warmblood size in the stalls and a 16+hh horse in the box. The large box stall is very useful for carrying stuff when we are transporting only one or two horses. The design provides access to unload any of the three horses without having to handle or unload either of the other two horses. The door between the box stall and the dressing room is also very convenient. We had the manufacturer install Werm flooring which is a permanent no-slip, cleanable rubber flooring which provides excellent padding for the horses when traveling. The Werm flooring also reduces road noise, heat and vibration. This trailer is all aluminum and features the state-of-the-art "torsion bar" suspension system that has been shown to reduce stress on horses. It is manufactured to the highest standards and is a remarkable example of quality craftsmanship. 

2010 Adam 2+1 Pro Classic Gooseneck Trailer with Dressing Room 
Features: 
7' wide X 7'6" tall 
Dressing room (carpet floors, camper door, windows, int. dome light) 
Tapered nose with mirror-finish, stainless steel exterior and tinted windows 
19' horse area 
Walkout door with drop-feed window 
Two rear stalls with removable padded dividers. Padded chest and butt bars. 
Removable head divider 
Double rubber lined walls 
4 two-way roof vents in horse area. 
Dome lights in horse area. 
54" side ramp w/ dutch door & window and loading light. 
Removable air flow doors in front of horse. 
Drop feed windows at horses' head. 
Rear ramp w/top doors and windows and loading light. 
Spare tire and wheel 
D.O.T. Led Lighting 
Spring Return Jack 
Adjustable coupler and safety chains 
30 Gallon Water Tank 
Custom length (7'wide X 9' long) box stall 
Walk through door (between box stall and dressing room) 
Custom Werm Flooring 
3 saddle rack and bridal hooks in dressing room.


----------



## Kimballjumper (Jul 13, 2011)

I know it's been a while but did you sell your trailer?


----------



## mommadoll (Jan 4, 2012)

Do you still have this trailer? Thank you.


----------



## seamimr59 (Oct 22, 2012)

Is this trailer still available for sale? If so, I'm interested. Please contact me at [email protected] with any further information. Thanks!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

2 year old thread...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

